# Two rooms of equipment



## yamahaSHO (Nov 14, 2007)

Theater:

- Epson 6500UB
- 100" Seymour Center Stage XD
- Pioneer VSX-92TXH
- Outlaw M2200 x3
- Xbox 360
- PS3
- Wii
- HTPC
- iRule + iTach IR + iPod, iPhone, iPad

- Klipsch RF-62 x3
- Klipsch RS-52 x2
- Klipsch RB-51 x2
- DIY Klipsch Sonosub
- SVS PC12-NSD x2
- Anti-Mode 8033c

Multi-purpose room:

- Sony 52" TV KDL-52V5100
- Denon AVR-1610
- Xbox 360 + Kinect
- HTPC

- Polk Audio RC65
- Polk Audio RC60i
- Polk Audio TSi CS10
- DIY "Acoustimass"

Read more: The "Z" Family Theater - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com


----------

